#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  The Key Wireless Technology IN Internet Of Things

## Bhavya

The IOT is a group of diverse mechanisms that join software systems, and publics through internet technology. One of these key mechanisms is the communication network, permitted by Internet of things wireless technology, the communication network is the doorway between an IoT device and a software platform. These are the top 5 wireless network in IOT

----------

